# SOLD: Raleigh Record Sprint (Original Condition) part exchange for a Touring bike



## GuyBoden (22 Apr 2018)

I never ride this great looking bike, so I would like to use it as part exchange (part of the payment) for a quality touring bike (24 or 25 inch frame).

Now for sale for £170 here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/raleigh-record-sprint-1986-£170.233439/

Here's the info;

1986 Raleigh Record Sprint fantastic condition with the original parts.

23 1/2 inch Frame. (60cm)

Reynolds 501 oval/aero tubing. Gold parts.

All original parts in exceptional condition, including short gold mudguards, chain, rear cassette, reflectors, pedals, tyres, gold brake cables.

The only non original part is the seat/saddle that has been upgraded at some time to a higher quality and rare 1980's Bernard Hinault Turbo.

There is the smallest of dints in the tube tube shown in the last picture, that is purely cosmetic, this bike is in exceptional original condition for it's age.


----------

